# Piano accompany piano in piano concerto?



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I've never seen anything like this before and assume it was to spare paying a lot of musicians for the university concerto competition. So, the orchestral part is transcribed for piano to accompany the piano part? Are there any recordings like this or is this strictly done in a university setting for practical purposes?


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Practically every concerto you know - piano, violin, cello - have rehearsal piano parts for the orchestral score written so the soloist can learn the work. Sometimes those piano accompaniments are just as hard as the solo part! I don't know of any recordings made this way that are available.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

My music-major piano-player friend said,



> Actually all piano concertos have a two piano version. And concertos for other instruments have a piano accompaniment version in place of the orchestra.
> 
> I will bring you examples of the two piano scores for Grieg, Rachmaninoff 2nd, 3rd and 4th Concertos.
> 
> This is done so someone can play the orchestral parts on a piano for rehearsing purposes once the solo part is mastered.


----------



## Minneapple (Jan 14, 2020)

Sometimes rehearsal arrangements of symphonic works are published and recorded. But concerti I'm not so sure about. Bartoke's Miraculous Manderine and Stravinsky's early ballets are available on recording (two-piano) and are fascinating to hear.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Way back when I was a student in the 70s I played two *Mozart concertos*. The sheet music was scored for solo piano and piano 2.

20 or 30 years ago I started learning *Rhapsody in Blue*; it was also for 1st piano and piano orchestra transcription. A humbling moment when I discovered that it was 50% *easy*, 25% *challenging*, and 25% *are you f-ing kidding me*


----------

